# 2.5" ready lift level kit f350



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys. I have a 2015 f350 xlt supercab with the 6.7. I was looking into putting the ready lift sst 2.5" front and 2" rear on it. Will it make a difference while plowing? It's my first lift/leveling kit. Im New to this kind of stuff.

Anyone have any pictures?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I had similar kit, pro-comp 2½ on the front of my 2014 CCSB F350. It was like a factory ride. No effect on plowing except to reconfigure my MVP3 to the highest setting.

The rear I used air bags. The kits days 4in blocks..... Interesting cause a 350 has 3.75 blocks already. Also, depending on ur configuration of a truck, you might need tapered blocks to maintain pinion angle


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

On a Super cab, it think it's a one piece shaft so tapered block are needed.....Do more research cause I could be wrong


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have those blocks on the rear of my super dyty after I built my dump bed. Best thing I ever did. Cake to do.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. 
Does anyone have a picture with this setup?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> I had similar kit, pro-comp 2½ on the front of my 2014 CCSB F350. It was like a factory ride. No effect on plowing except to reconfigure my MVP3 to the highest setting.
> 
> The rear I used air bags. The kits days 4in blocks..... Interesting cause a 350 has 3.75 blocks already. Also, depending on ur configuration of a truck, you might need tapered blocks to maintain pinion angle


Few random shots....I miss this truck.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I did a leveling kit on my 06 last week. Front I did a TufTruck 3" coil replacement, 7000# spring. Rear I did ready lift 5" block, which gives 3" in lift rear (f250). Stands up nice now. 285 55 20 BFG AT KO2 (34.7 tall by 11.4 wide). Looks and drives great after an alignment


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a 2015 f350 and I did a readylift 2.5 stage 2 leveling kit it came with sway bar spacers and u can't use them because there's not enough room in the fisher push plates anyone have this problem and how did u deal with it?


----------



## RSI Const. (Jan 19, 2013)

I had the same kit installed on my truck before I had my push plates installed. My install guy just removed the spacers and it rides no problem. I don't think that it would be good to notch the push plates


----------

